# cherries



## gail1 (Jun 15, 2014)

good or bad have been in asda and treated myself to 200g pack they are so nice i dont think they are going to last the day


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 15, 2014)

Jealous!  I love cherries, they're the only fruit I really like.  Haven't had any this year yet because I haven't worked out how much insulin I need for them but I might have to get some tomorrow..enjoy


----------



## gail1 (Jun 15, 2014)

CORRECSION i now have a container of cherrystones i dont understand it what happened still at one pound they were a bargain


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 15, 2014)

Well done!  A whole tub of cherries is a crime . They're on my list for tomorrow...yum yum.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 15, 2014)

My favourite dessert is Cherries Jubilee and I have a fab recipe for a chilled cherry soup. But I can't eat them raw, I come out in lumps.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 15, 2014)

I THINK they are about 18g for 100g.

The 'English' sort - paler and smaller and not as sweet usually - are around 12g per 100g.

I definitely need to bolus for em.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 16, 2014)

trophywench said:


> I THINK they are about 18g for 100g.
> 
> The 'English' sort - paler and smaller and not as sweet usually - are around 12g per 100g.
> 
> I definitely need to bolus for em.



The M&S cherries I found were 11.9g per 100g so pretty close!  I enjoyed my half tub after lunch and will devour the remainder after Dinner.  They were totally lush, just sour enough.

Thanks Gail for inspiring the cherries.  My asda didn't have any but good old M&S had them although some were £8 a bag


----------

